# Some from my new collection



## pshershen (Apr 27, 2018)

Probably nothing great here, but sure is cool to go through what I got:


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah most of that stuff is pretty common unfortunately.  I can't tell what the milk says but from my experience those shoulder-embossed milk bottles are usually not the rare ones.


----------



## pshershen (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you very much, what era would you say these are from?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2018)

They look to me to date from the 1920s to 1940s, roughly.


----------



## pshershen (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks ,cb


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2018)

if you find anything more interesting in the mix , I'd try cleaning it off a bit so its not so dusty and dirty 

also if you try and sell any of the extra's or stuff you don't want to antiques stores or such , they won't want to buy it if there going to have to spend hours cleaning it so its nice enough to put on display , they like stuff that's ready for sale and needs little work


----------



## borderrat (May 11, 2018)

that Clorox bottle would be good for target practice, we find to many of those here!lol


----------

